# LTX 1040 wiring



## golfanatix (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Cub Cadet 1040 that's about 3 years old and today it just stopped running while I was mowing. I turns over fine but it seems like there's no spark. I wiggled some of the wiring behind the dash and it started briefly, but as soon as I started moving again it stopped. I'm fairly certain it's one of the safety switches that shuts this stupid thing off every time you move wrong. I'm just not sure where all of those overrides are located. I was a heavy duty equipment mechanic back before everything went computer. I can fix mechanical I'm ok with wiring, but don't have any test equipment any more. Any help?


----------



## golfanatix (Jun 4, 2013)

I got it started last night. Apparently there was one of the kill switches that had the connection vibrate loose. After determining there was spark and no fuel I traced the lead back to a connection that appeared to be loose. I tested one side while cranking and there was current, but the other side had none. I took the connector apart and cleaned it. That was all it took. The good news is that in order to perform the tests while cranking, I had to bypass the seat switch. I have no intention of hooking that back up.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad you have it up and running again. Tracing shorts and wiring snafus can be frustrating. Be careful when you're on the side of a hill with no kill....just in case you roll it with the deck running.


----------

